# crispy buds , 10 weeks into flower



## Smeg (Nov 17, 2013)

HI All
So here's some pictures of my current grow ,there in the 10th week of a 10 week flower .. but seem quite ready to me ... clear trichomes  
but some of the buds have gone hard and crispy + there turning brown . 








dont really know what to do .. ive got hard buds next to green buds on the same plants 

any advise out there   .. what would you do ?

thanks 
Smeg


----------



## Smeg (Nov 17, 2013)

some more pics 




thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2013)

Duuude   I'm not sure but I think that is actually bud rot. Cut one of the crispy buds off and take it out of the grow area and break it open. I bet it will be moldy inside of it. It will be covered in a fuzz and under a black light it will glow. That really sucks if it is mold and/or bud rot. I have had trouble with that in the past due to having big dense buds and not enough air movement.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:

Check your ventilation/humidity/fans.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am with the others.  It does look like bud rot.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 17, 2013)

Nooooooòoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!



Dammit ! 



I sure hopeit AINT but it dont look pretty.


inspect effected buds...


----------



## kaotik (Nov 17, 2013)

some look like they got burned, more than just straight rotted.. very strange how it's spread out though if it was burnt.

those fans obviously died back though, and if you don't pull em when they're spent, they can start rotting the bud.


as for what to do; i suggest to atleast remove all those effected ugly looking cola's. 
it does look like it has spread through-out though  so unfortunately you might have to salvage what you can with an early harvest.

what's your temperature, humidity, and airflow like?
hopefully removing the effected area's and watching those three things will get you to a more finished harvest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2013)

They looked cooked to me.


----------



## zem (Nov 17, 2013)

theres some mighty damage to this harvest i'm sad to say...  it does look like bud rot, at this point, 10 weeks in, i would just chop and clean whatever i can get and start over. On the bright side, the system looks an awesome producer! you might have missed out on something, usually, when you have big buds, you have big plants and humidity is hard to control inside even with good fans, most of the good growers use dehumidifiers. the key now is to do another good grow after having that issue fixed


----------



## Golden Zia (Nov 17, 2013)

can you give some back ground info. like when did you first notice any color distortion and drying, and how fast was progression. any and all areas of plant affected. average R.H. levels and temps. medium type?


----------



## Mr Stinky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like mold to me. Did you cut one open? Let us know what happened.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 29, 2013)

sad sad sad....


You keepin yer oscillating fans on 24/7? It's a must.

Now it's about damage control. Excise the affected parts and keep the fans going when you harvest. That's the only way you're going to rally this time round.

good luck, bud.

- 7


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 4, 2013)

It wasnt good!!


----------

